# Can't wait till spring



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I seriously can't wait till spring. Today I went to The Sports Chalet in WJ and bought a new Lucky Craft crank bait lure and some fluorocarbon vanish line. The Sports Chalet is an awesome store by the way. I would say it's a bit of a Cabelas/Sports Authority/Department Store hybrid. They have decent prices and good selection. I got the Chartreuse Shad LV-500 (http://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthom ... 500max.htm) for my deeper fishing. I love Lucky Craft (minus the freaking price) I always have good success with them. Now I currently have 3 different Lucky Craft lures in my repetaur. The other two I roll with are the Ghost Minnow and Rainbow Trout Pointers. I just spent the last 30 minutes re-organizing my tackle box. I really need some open water; I'm already getting the bug and it's only Feb. >>O >>O >>O >>O O<< O<< O<< O<< --\O


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hehehe. Just like last year around this same time. :lol: 

Once the weather starts getting nice and cold, everybody wants the ice.

Around February, the ice gets old and people start dreaming of open water again.

Good stuff.

I'm with ya, goose. BRING ON THE ICE-OFF! :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Im with ya goose, I love ice fishing, but im itching to get out at ice off on my toon! Cant wait to nail em on the fly rod!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I may be an ice hole, but I'm also a softy!
Sence the Perch action has been disappointing through the ice this year, I too am ready for soft water.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I may be an ice hole, but I'm also a softy!
> Sence the Perch action has been disappointing through the ice this year, I too am ready for soft water.


Wow !! :shock: Never thought I would hear that !!! :lol: :lol:

And LOAH.....not everybody !!! :evil: ...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just want to sit by an open fire in the mountians with shorts on and cook a meaty steak after a good day of trolling in the morning, flyfishing the afternoon, and a early evening ride on the quads is that to much to ask?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm sitting in my office and it is snowing HARD outside. Son of an explative!!!!! :evil: I'm always wishing for soft water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, tomorrow I'm getting my fly rod, so I'll be itching to break it in ASAP.

Maybe I'll have to float the Murdock Dam on the LP. :lol: 

As much as I've tried, I've still never caught a fish in that pond.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

which one's the murdock, the one by that park or the one closer to vivian?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

By the park. Just past the first couple of bends in the canyon.

I don't know what my malfunction is in that spot, but I can't catch any fish there...Ever.

I saw my Dad do it once when I was a kid, but I've never seen any fish pulled out of there otherwise. 

I've seen plenty of fish, they just weren't interested. Drives me nuts.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> By the park. Just past the first couple of bends in the canyon.
> 
> I don't know what my malfunction is in that spot, but I can't catch any fish there...Ever.
> 
> ...


LOAH....most of that water, toward the dam is pretty shallow. The middle part really has some weird currants....but is deep. Most of my luck has been from the road side, just below a pretty large 'eddy' ....I always have to keep a tight line when fishing this area...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loah, then be careful to never ever fish the green then you will REALLY get frustrated. Those fish could care less if you are there they just sit on the bank and rarely move. Similar to LFC on the chamber of commerece bridge and all the fish you can see in the river.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, I went to the grand opening of the Sports Chalet store just down the street from where I live. It was an interesting store, kind of like a large Big 5 store. At the Grand opening they were giving away free license plate covers that said I'd rather be...fishing, hiking, etc... Of course I chose the fishing ones!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> LOAH....most of that water, toward the dam is pretty shallow. The middle part really has some weird currants....but is deep. Most of my luck has been from the road side, just below a pretty large 'eddy' ....I always have to keep a tight line when fishing this area...


I know it gets pretty deep in that pond. I used to swing the rope every day of summer before all the trees were cut down. Most of that place is at least 5 feet deep.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > LOAH....most of that water, toward the dam is pretty shallow. The middle part really has some weird currants....but is deep. Most of my luck has been from the road side, just below a pretty large 'eddy' ....I always have to keep a tight line when fishing this area...
> ...


That was you ?? I never stopped when I saw the kids swinging...that could ruin the fishing !!! :evil:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You know, there's nothing quite like swinging out and dropping into frigid river water on a 100 degree day. I don't regret it one bit. That's true refreshment.

Now the kids have to jump off the rail with the "NO SWIMMING" sign since they ripped out all the trees. :lol: 

That was before I was a fisherman, but it's still one little spot on a long river. It was the only spot that a rope swing was viable in relatively "clean" water. There used to be another one closer to the lake where the ropes course now lives.

I don't have a problem with kids having fun. It was the fat girl that fell on her head that ruined it for everyone (I was there when she fell). Shortly thereafter, the good trees disappeared. :evil: 

It was also fun to jump the chain link fence with "NO TRESPASSING" signs all over it, climb down the retaining door and let the fast moving water shoot us out into the "Wishy Washy", "Washing Machine", or whatever else it was known as. It was really just the beginning of the Murdock Canal and it took us under the road and to the other side after a pretty intense agitation cycle. :lol: The scary part was if you missed the rungs on the other side of the road, you could get sucked into the mountain.

Kids. :lol:


----------

